# Missing On Loan-Grays Inn(Charlie) 15.1hh Connemara Gelding



## MHOL (26 January 2013)




----------



## fatpiggy (28 January 2013)

A while ago we had a nutjob of a woman bring a horse on the yard which she was trying to return to the vendor (apparently, but she did tell tall stories) and according to her the dealer was in the Macclesfield area.  This horse had had a serious accident and the vet said it could collapse at any moment so shouldn't have been sold to anyone.  Probably a coincidence but I'll keep my eyes open for you as I'm often around the Macc area.


----------



## MHOL (1 February 2013)

Traced but not yet recovered, thank you for your help


----------

